# Tamron Lens for Nikon D3000



## sushiboy (Jan 27, 2010)

I know the D3000 wants an AF-S lens.  This Tamron does not say it is AF-S, but does say it has a focus motor in it.  Would the autofocus on this work on a D3000?  This is the first time I am trying a non-Nikkor lens.

Amazon.com: Tamron AF 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di II LD Aspherical (IF) Macro Zoom Lens with Built In Motor for Nikon Digital SLR: Camera & Photo

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 27, 2010)

If it has a focus motor in the lens, then yes it will.

For future reference, if you ever look into Sigma lenses they call it HSM.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 27, 2010)

Look into the Nikon 18-200 AFS VR. You can't go wrong...


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jan 27, 2010)

i heard the 18-200 from nikon has some creep problems though D:  

yup.  to add to the list,  tokina also states whether or not their lenses have a built in motor.  if they have it, it'll AF on the D3000 - 5000


----------

